# What is your opinion on this guy??



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Can you get us some better photos?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Breed?

I am a sucker for all black 
He has a really nice looking coat, and an attractive at a glance appearance. He seems a little thick in the neck in the picture, but it could be just the picture, could be because he is a stallion, could be his breed...I am not sure 

What have you done with him so far? I know he is young, but if you share what kind of schooling he has done or event he has done (in hand events?), that might help people look at the whole picture when considering his conformation and a good discipline for him


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> Breed?
> quote]
> Fresian, I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Cheval said:


> AKPaintLover said:
> 
> 
> > Breed?
> ...


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i reckon a fresian too  Would defintally suit show or dressage!! :lol: More photoes would be greaT!!!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm...I guess no other pictures are forthcoming

Based on what I can see, he's got quite a pigeon breast going on there. Not necessarily a bad thing (on a cutting horse, it can be a very good thing), but depending on size, it can impede the stride length in the front. His neck is somewhat thick and almost looks like a swan neck...hard to tell. Nice shoulder, good forearm length, definitely like that. He's got a goose rump (notice the slope and how low his tail is set). That usually equates to shorter, slower stride from behind. The overall balance is pretty good.

So...dressage, yes, maybe. I think he'd be a better driving horse.

I don't think he's pure Friesian (a cross maybe). Could even be a fell pony, since I don't know his height Or a Canadian, possibly?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Sara, can you explain pigeon breast more clearly? I am just curious...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure, pigeon breasted basically means that the forelegs are set further under the body than usual, causing the breast to stick out more in front. Its common in horses with a more horizontally-set forearm bone (like quarter horses and actually friesians, too). 

The negative aspect of a pigeon breast is that a big one can interfere with the forward movement of the front legs, hastening fatigue and even causing the stride to deviate from a true straight line.

So while you might not want to see a pigeon breast on a long-distance runner, it won't have as much effect on a sprinter (like a quarter racer). Also, it can allow for bulkier chest muscles...which can aid a cutting horse in all those quick, crouching side-to-side jumps.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, so our foundation QH gelding, who is pretty beefy, sort of paddles with his fronts (if that makes sense)...is that a result of something like that? It does not seem to interfere with his movement and he is a very fast sprinter/quick on his feet, etc.. it just looks funny.









sorry to hijack the post...just interested  I swear I will give it back


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Its a definite possibility, if he has otherwise straight and true front legs, yes Texts on conformation often describe it as a sort of rolling gait.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Also, Waschabaer, I really like your guy's face and ears from what I can tell. I am really curious to find out if he is a full Friesian or another breed? 

Does anyone know what I am talking about regarding the Friesian stud book? I sure don't really know what I am talking about 

I would love to see more pictures of that guy.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Sara said:


> Its a definite possibility, if he has otherwise straight and true front legs, yes Texts on conformation often describe it as a sort of rolling gait.


Interesting...it seems like you are very familiar with those texts 

Thanks Sara

I am un-hijacking this post now


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Heh, since I happen to be online, I'll answer that one too...

Yes, its very difficult to become an approved stallion. A lot of beautiful young horses try and fail every year. And you are correct, an FPS-approved stallion who is bred outside can have the privilege revoked.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Interesting...I though I had heard something like that.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful Friesian to me. I'd say dressage or driving.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

If you bred your mare to a frision stallion who wasnt in the stud book your baby could still qualify for other registys such as friesion sporthorse


----------

